# can someone review Usine no.451 a very intellectual mensa noise fan please or comment



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ok i got the album done 10 tracks of ambient\industrial\noise\experimental\minimalism a full platter,, it took me years to publish it , it was recorded in 2000-2010...
> 
> So i want comments positive or negative, talk about it is the importance= parler en bien ou en mal , mais parler en! svp
> 
> ...


----------

